# Config for 90k [for a Starcraft Fan].



## d3p (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I have a office mate out here, who plays startcraft II after office with his friends. So i need some good, valuable suggestion on deciding his config. 

Let me highlight one more thing, this guy is Big Nvidia Fan, as the Nvidia cards perform better in Starcraft Series compared to any Radeon.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A:* Gaming [Only for Playing Startcraft II]

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
*A:* Yes.

3. What is your MAX budget?
*A:* 80-90k [Max 1200 Euros] Components price in Germany are little bit higher than India. If possible then refer *ALTERNATE* or *Amazon.de* for typical pricings [Translate it with Google Translater]

4. Planning to overclock?
*A:* Yes, but not straight out of box.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
*A:* Win 7 Professional x64. [Need a Genuine OS]

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
*A:* Need 120GB SSD, as already have 500GB internal.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
*A:*1920 x 1080. Already have a HD Monitor.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
*A:* 6-7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*A:*Yes, will be assembled by me.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A:* within 10-15 days, after a short Italy trip.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
*A:* Of Course Yes.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A:* Monitor, KB & Mouse, UPS, Speakers, HDD & Optical Drive.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A:* Stuttgart, Germany

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
*A:* He doesn't want to play any other games except Starcraft II. So before suggesting a GPU, take extra care about the Frame Rates & if possible suggest the GPU with some reviews with Starcraft. Include a Genuine OS as mentioned earlier. 

Config Suggested by me.



Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price in INR*
|
*Price in EU*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11200| 184,90
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68V-Pro|13500| 157,90
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|3300| 41,90 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560ti TF II/OC|14500| 210,90 
*SSD*
|OCZ 120GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500| 135,90
*PSU*
|Corsair AX850|11000| 174,90
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 500R|7500| 109,90
*OS*
|Windows 7 Professional x64|7500| 81,90
|
* Total*
|84500| 1100Eu



The Performance of 560ti is ok afaik, *click here* for more info.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2011)

^Isn't the PSU overpowered for the rig? Ofcourse makes sense for future proofing. 

Starcraft offline or online? Whats his preference? Or should I say does he play a lot online?


----------



## d3p (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah i know AX850 is over powered, but i think when he SLI's then it shouldn't create trouble for him. The difference between AX750 & AX850 is also pretty less.

Yes, he plays online.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you missed a CPU Heat sink in the list.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

I think OCZ Vertex3 would be better than Agility:-

Google Translate

Cost 173 EURO. Also include a CPU cooler. And lastly, no HDD?


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 27, 2011)

OP has mentioned that he only wants SDD, since he already has a 500GB HDD


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 27, 2011)

Add Corsair H100 @7K as cpu cooler.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> OP has mentioned that he only wants SDD, since he already has a 500GB HDD




Overlooked.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 27, 2011)

for a 90k config,why 2500k?why not 2600k???if he is a starcraft fan then there is a good news for him as next installment of starcraft II is getting released.
better to go with 6950 as it has got less power consumption.any ways with both the card he will get 60FPS at full settings,so above that human eye can't recognize the difference so tell him to switch off fraps and play with 6950 he will never come to know any difference.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

Please read the 1st post to get your answers.  

Hardware is a bit costlier there and he will be purchasing a SSD and also there's the cost of Windows.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 27, 2011)

Go for msi 560-ti hawk. Its similar in pricing.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

^^ No, presently it costs 15K


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

OK Guys, 
Some good news to share. There's a Huge Price drop of atleast of 20-40 Euros on most on the components in Germany. Prices are so tempting even.

Finally I have managed to convince him for the below config. 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price in INR*
|
*Price in EU*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11500| 178,90
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68V-Pro|9700| 150,90
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|2600| 39,90 
*Graphic Card*
|G
*ainWard Geforce GTX560ti Phantom 2048MB*
|15500| 235,90 
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 2.5" 120GB Sata III|10500| 156,90
*PSU*
|XFX Black Edition 850w|7500| 113,90
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 500R|6500| 100,90
*OS*
|Windows 7 Home Basic x64|6500| 100,90
*Surge Protector*
|APC Surge Protector PF8T3V-GR|1800| 27,90
|
* Total*
|72100| 1100Eu
Now just let me know, which is better among these After Market Coolers for LGA1155.


*Make*
|
*Price in INR*
|
*Price in EU*

Noctua NH-D14|4300| 65,90
Corsair H80 Sealed Water Cooling|5100| 76,90
Thermalright Silver Arrow|3600| 54,90
Thermalright Venomous X RT|3100| 46,90
CoolIT ECO Advanced Water Cooling|2300| 33,90

I know Noctua is better, but still which is VFM ???

Any other suggestion on the above config is highly appreciable.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Silver Arrow is also good. BTW, is it possible to post some pics of the graphics card?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

Go with Corsair H80.. Would be great for overclocking. 

@d3p5kor: from which site did you get P8Z68-V PRO @9.7K ?? 
It's too much tempting for me. :-/


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

*@SKUD:* Noctua NH D14 FTW...

*@D6BMG:* *Read my first post completely & see the requirement also.*

Then open this link... *Click Here*

Some random benchmarks done on Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty.

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1533/sc2.jpg

Test Setup Details...*[Click Here]*


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ Sorry, didn't notice while replying. Then D14 will suffice your need.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *Make*
> |
> *Price in INR*
> |
> ...



Thermalright Silver Arrow=/>D14 So since SA is cheaper, go for it..


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

I think D14 is already finalized.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, Probably i will rethink what SKUD & MEGAMIND suggest based on some reviews....

*BTW no comments on the Config.....wTH....*


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

What to say, top-notch!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *BTW no comments on the Config.....wTH....*



Cause, you have already made the best config.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> Silver Arrow is also good. BTW, is it possible to post some pics of the graphics card?



*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/02/Gainward_GTX_560_Ti_Phantom_6.jpg

*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/02/Gainward_GTX_560_Ti_Phantom_4.jpg

I read few reviews & they were pretty much good on the benches. On top gainward/palit in Europe have the best Sales/Services, just like MSI in India.

Then the Price, So Gainward fits here. 



MegaMind said:


> Thermalright Silver Arrow=/>D14 So since SA is cheaper, go for it..





Skud said:


> I think D14 is already finalized.



Thanks guys once again.

I saw both SA, H80 performing at the same level, whereas H80 is little bit costlier, I will suggest him to go with SA.

On top i don't want to put him in trouble like leaking & other stuffs with Water Cooling Products.

I learnt mine, so i won't suggest other too.


----------



## d3p (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for bumping a very Old thread.

But this was the final Config Purchased on Dec 2011.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price in EU*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k| 178,90
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68V-Pro|150,90
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL| 39,90 
*Graphic Card*
|G
*ainWard Geforce GTX570 Phantom 1.2GB*
| 300,90 
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 2.5" 120GB Sata III| 156,90
*PSU*
|XFX Black Edition 750w| 90,90
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 500R| 100,90
*OS*
|Windows 7 Home Basic x64| 100,90
*Optical Drive*
|LG Blu Ray R/W| 70,90
*Surge Protector*
|APC Surge Protector PF8T3V-GR| 27,90
|
* Total*
|1200Eu
Pics attached..

*www.pasteshack.net/images/322723001338271184.png

*pasteshack.net/images/841063001338271280.png



Spoiler



I don't know, what exactly i was trying to explain or i was more surprised, when i don't find any TOP Fans.

*pasteshack.net/images/027152001338271384.png


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

^^Belated congratz lolz. And the prices are really good too.

PS : Glad to find another guy who wears watch on the right wrist


----------



## d3p (May 29, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Belated congratz lolz. And the prices are really good too.
> 
> PS : Glad to find another guy who wears watch on the right wrist



Thanks a ton on behalf of my Friend.

The sexiest card i have ever handled till date, *"GainWard Geforce GTX570 Phantom 1.2GB"* which is used by him.

glad to know you too wear watch on right.


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2012)

Congrats *d3p*


----------



## kapilove77 (May 29, 2012)

Why is that card so cheap i thought it was around 20k or something?


----------



## d3p (May 29, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Why is that card so cheap i thought it was around 20k or something?



Actually, 560ti was offered to him, when the budget was 1100 euros, then changed to 1200. So he opted for 570. Gainward. So the price was not updated.

*www.chillblast.com/images/P/d_7796.jpg



funskar said:


> Congrats *d3p*



Thanks, but this setup doesn't belong to me.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Belated congrats to your friend.


----------

